

Talk on cracking Internet anonymity service Tor withdrawn from conference - tshtf
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/07/21/cybercrime-conference-talk-idUSL2N0PW14320140721

======
eli
This is a dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8064153](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8064153)

~~~
privong
Kinda, but the Reuters article provides more/actual information, compared to
the other submission.

~~~
dang
The original article has been updated to include that information, so we'll
treat this post as a dupe.

~~~
privong
Okay. It hadn't been updated when I checked. Thanks for staying on top of
this, dang.

------
dan_bk
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7998527](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7998527)

